# Dinner / breakfast fattie.



## sparks65 (Aug 25, 2017)

I made a fattie for dinner last night.  I have a picky eater in the family so I'm kinda restricted in the ingredients.

I used 1 lb grnd beef, 1/2 lb pork, 1/2 lb mild Italian snausage. an omelet with garlic and grated onion, sliced ham and cheese.

Smoked for 3 hrs @ 250° (way to low). In the last 45 min I cranked the smoker to 325° and pulled at 163° IT.  Not to bad.













IMG_1187.JPG



__ sparks65
__ Aug 25, 2017


















IMG_1188.JPG



__ sparks65
__ Aug 25, 2017


















IMG_1190.JPG



__ sparks65
__ Aug 25, 2017


















IMG_1191.JPG



__ sparks65
__ Aug 25, 2017


















IMG_1192.JPG



__ sparks65
__ Aug 25, 2017






Thanks for looking'.


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 25, 2017)

I really must remember that licking the monitor doesn't let me taste the food.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 25, 2017)

Your fattie looks fantastic!

Very nicely done!

Al


----------



## firewater joe (Aug 25, 2017)

That's awesome!  I must remember that!


----------

